# Dolby Dynamic EQ on Denon 4311Ci



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

o you like the sound better while using this or would you rather have it off? Do you feel it cuts out some of the highs? Do you feel it helps your bass? If you use it what setting do you have it set on. 

Thanks,
HIFI


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I am by no means an audio expert, but I believe the general consensus would be to leave this off.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have it off on my 4520ci.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

HIFI said:


> [D]o you like the sound better while using this or would you rather have it off?


As far as I can tell, the 4311 doesn't have "Dolby Dynamic EQ" - it has Audyssey Dynamic EQ (DEQ), Audyssey Dynamic Volume (DV) and Dolby Volume. Which one(s) are you referring to?

My Denon AVR X-4000 doesn't have Dolby Volume, but it does have DEQ and DV. I use DEQ for movies, but not for music. I don't use DV at all.


----------

